# HTML- Formulare an den Server senden



## dolu28 (14. Sep 2018)

Hallo, ich bin noch ein Anfänger und hätte ne Frage zu Formularen in HTML.
Ist es möglich, dass ich alle Informationen der Formulare direkt an den Server senden kann ?

MfG


----------



## mrBrown (14. Sep 2018)

Ja. (Das wird üblicherweise bei html-Fomrularen auch genau so gemacht.)


----------



## dolu28 (14. Sep 2018)

Also gibt es dafür keine Einschränkungen?


----------



## Flown (14. Sep 2018)

dolu28 hat gesagt.:


> Also gibt es dafür keine Einschränkungen?


Was meinst du mit Einschränkungen?


----------



## dolu28 (14. Sep 2018)

Das weiß ich leider auch nicht genau , die Frage habe ich aus ner Internetseite, leider steht keine Antwort dazu.
Es wird folgendes beschrieben: 





> On the client side, an HTML form is nothing more than a convenient user-friendly way to configure an HTTP request to send data to a server. This enables the user to provide information to be delivered in the HTTP request.


 und am Ende   steht folgende Frage: 





> Can all the information from the forms be sent directly to the server? What are the limitations??


 L.G.


----------



## sascha-sphw (16. Sep 2018)

Hier kannst du nachlesen was eine HTML Form alles zum senden berücksichtigt.
https://www.w3schools.com/tags/tag_form.asp

Und hier was Input Element für Datentypen akzeptieren.
https://www.w3schools.com/tags/att_input_type.asp

Wie Du im ersten Link sehen kannst hast Du auf jeden Fall mal die Begrenzung auf POST und GET, somit fallen PUT, DELETE, PATCH, usw. raus. womit man schon nicht mehr anständig mit einem  REST Service kommunizieren kann. Aber ich würde das ohne hin nicht mit HTML Form machen.


----------



## bob.der.meister (16. Nov 2022)

sascha-sphw hat gesagt.:


> Hier kannst du nachlesen was eine HTML Form alles zum senden berücksichtigt.
> https://www.w3schools.com/tags/tag_form.asp
> 
> Und hier was Input Element für Datentypen akzeptieren.
> ...


Hallo, wie würdest du es sonst machen? Wenn nicht mit HTML Form.


----------



## Flown (16. Nov 2022)

Bitte keine alten Threads mehr aufwärmen. Ich denke nach 4 Jahren ist die Frage obsolet.


----------

